# I am a Rider, not a driver, and I'm upset...



## snitsky (Nov 27, 2015)

I've taken about 200 rides with Uber since around 2012. On my very first trip, I asked my driver if it was appropriate to tip, and he said, essentially that "No, the tip is counted in your fare." I also know that the Uber company line is that we, as riders, should not tip. 

Out of morbid curiosity, I checked my Uber passenger rating today and found that I was rated a 4.8. NOT a big deal, really, but then I came on these forums to see why I might have been rated lower than a 5 when I've given nothing but 5s to my drivers, and it seems that I've been unknowingly stiffing all of my drivers for the past 3 years, because I've never tipped a single one of them.

Well, I'm sorry to all the Uber drivers out there who haven't received a tip from me. I will do so in the future. Please ask your company to make it clearer that it's a faux-pas not to do so.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

snitsky said:


> I've taken about 200 rides with Uber since around 2012. On my very first trip, I asked my driver if it was appropriate to tip, and he said, essentially that "No, the tip is counted in your fare." I also know that the Uber company line is that we, as riders, should not tip.
> 
> Out of morbid curiosity, I checked my Uber passenger rating today and found that I was rated a 4.8. NOT a big deal, really, but then I came on these forums to see why I might have been rated lower than a 5 when I've given nothing but 5s to my drivers, and it seems that I've been unknowingly stiffing all of my drivers for the past 3 years, because I've never tipped a single one of them.
> 
> Well, I'm sorry to all the Uber drivers out there who haven't received a tip from me. I will do so in the future. Please ask your company to make it clearer that it's a faux-pas not to do so.


Thank you.

Please share with your friends and family. TIP is not included, uber lied and they continue to muddy the waters.

With rates being 40-60% cheaper than a cab, cleaner(usually) than a cab, people should be tipping $5 on a min fare and around 20% on the fare larger than min.

I say $5 TIP on a min fare ride because after uber takes the Safe Rider Fee from the min fare and 20-25% after that fee, we are left with $1.80-3.20(depending on market) from a min fare. It's slave labor.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

snitsky said:


> I've taken about 200 rides with Uber since around 2012. On my very first trip, I asked my driver if it was appropriate to tip, and he said, essentially that "No, the tip is counted in your fare." I also know that the Uber company line is that we, as riders, should not tip.
> 
> Out of morbid curiosity, I checked my Uber passenger rating today and found that I was rated a 4.8. NOT a big deal, really, but then I came on these forums to see why I might have been rated lower than a 5 when I've given nothing but 5s to my drivers, and it seems that I've been unknowingly stiffing all of my drivers for the past 3 years, because I've never tipped a single one of them.
> 
> Well, I'm sorry to all the Uber drivers out there who haven't received a tip from me. I will do so in the future. Please ask your company to make it clearer that it's a faux-pas not to do so.


The important thing is that you get a great experience and feel satisfied with our service snd actually you rating is pretty much decent
You don't have to worry about tips
Because as our uber said tips are always included
Lmao


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Your rating of 4.8 is most excellent actually. Some Uber drivers don't want to take a 5 star, because they will assume you are a new rider who will give them bad ratings for it raining that day. So believe it or not, someone actually did you a favor. You are in the target rating zone 0f 4.7 to 4.9 of best riders. In my opinion, 2 dollars will make most drivers happy. But if you want to give more feel free. Also, show common human courtesy, say thank you at the end of the ride. Don't sit there like a mushroom. Say, hey... nice weather or something. I will 5 star most all people who are not acting like pigs. Also... be aware. The cheaper Uber X drivers are essentially driving for free at the current Uber rates. So, show them some love.


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Please share with your friends and family. TIP is not included, uber lied and they continue to muddy the waters.
> 
> ...


That's a sore subject yes passengers should tip yes Uber has lied from day one and yes I hear it all the time from Uber users the tip is built in. Uber has managed to really screw this up with there lies. Now back to tips first all these new drivers which there is a continuing stream of need to be educated and stop turning down tips and telling passengers it's included I hear that one a lot my answer is simple to them " do the math .95 mile car gets 80 % that is .76 mile to car where do you figure the tip is built in" What's really sad is almost without exception all the new drivers haven't figured it out they seem to think there's some fantasy money in there pay. As many of you know the new drivers are Uber's backbone there how Uber gets away with the things they do because new drivers have no clue as to what's going on how bad things have gotten most don't even know the the rates have been cut almost in half they think present rates have always been what Uber has charged.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you for dropping into the forum and it is interesting to hear a rider's point of view on this topic.

A 4.8 rating is excellent. In my market (Seattle) I would say that only 10% of regular UberX riders have a rating of 4.8 to 5.0. 

As for Uber admitting it's a faux pas not to tip, this will never happen. Uber uses misleading language when discussing the subject. They have stopped saying tip is included because it is absolutely not included (except with Uber Taxi or For Hire options). They use language like "no need to tip" which merely means it's not a requirement. Well, it is optional and customary with taxi drivers and waiters too, but it is not a requirement there either. Still, tipping is appreciated by drivers, and not forbidden by Uber. The fact is, Uber would not get 20-25% of a tip like they get from a fare, so Uber has no financial incentive to encourage tipping or build tipping into their app. 

Uber has created and permitted a growing riff with drivers over this issue. Drivers have no say in how Uber's rates are set (UberX is as low as 25% of taxi rates in many markets). Drivers also have no say in Uber's no tipping culture. It is especially galling that riders think nothing of tipping for taxi service that is expensive, inefficient or unreliable but rarely tip for Uber service which is excellent. This is mostly Uber's fault. Riders like you who have seen past the Uber no tipping smokescreen are very much appreciated by drivers everywhere.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

^ Sorry about that, Chief. Would you believe -- 4.99?


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Thank you for dropping into the forum and it is interesting to hear a rider's point of view on this topic.
> 
> A 4.8 rating is excellent. In my market (Seattle) I would say that only 10% of regular UberX riders have a rating of 4.8 to 5.0.
> 
> ...


25%? Only in your dreams; uber x is 60 - -80% cheaper than the stinky taxis is case you didn't know it
Lnao


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

snitsky said:


> I've taken about 200 rides with Uber since around 2012. On my very first trip, I asked my driver if it was appropriate to tip, and he said, essentially that "No, the tip is counted in your fare." I also know that the Uber company line is that we, as riders, should not tip.
> 
> Out of morbid curiosity, I checked my Uber passenger rating today and found that I was rated a 4.8. NOT a big deal, really, but then I came on these forums to see why I might have been rated lower than a 5 when I've given nothing but 5s to my drivers, and it seems that I've been unknowingly stiffing all of my drivers for the past 3 years, because I've never tipped a single one of them.
> 
> Well, I'm sorry to all the Uber drivers out there who haven't received a tip from me. I will do so in the future. Please ask your company to make it clearer that it's a faux-pas not to do so.


UBER OWES YOU A 20% REFUND on the 200 fares that you thought tips were going to the drivers!
DEAR RIDERS! DEMAND YOUR 20% REFUND AND SEND A MESSAGE TO UBER THAT IT'S NOT OK TO LIE TO CUSTOMERS!


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> 25%? Only in your dreams; uber x is 60 - -80% cheaper than the stinky taxis is case you didn't know it
> Lnao


You have to understand one important fact about driver ratings if your a driver that works on a Fri or Sat night all the time it's very hard to keep your ratings up dealing with drunks it's inevitable that you'll have to say something to one or more of them due to there behavior or lack of and as soon as you do they dump you in the ratings for some reason many of them feel they have a right to be abusive to you or your car and equally unfortunately both Uber and Lyft want to ignore that fact dispite the fact that a drive can have many 5stars and many great comments from passengers they still listen to the one or two drinks that cause a problem for the driver.


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

volksie said:


> UBER OWES YOU A 20% REFUND on the 200 fares that you thought tips were going to the drivers!
> DEAR RIDERS! DEMAND YOUR 20% REFUND AND SEND A MESSAGE TO UBER THAT IT'S NOT OK TO LIE TO CUSTOMERS!


Yes Uber has really confused that point with there lie's about tipping.


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Your rating of 4.8 is most excellent actually. Some Uber drivers don't want to take a 5 star, because they will assume you are a new rider who will give them bad ratings for it raining that day. So believe it or not, someone actually did you a favor. You are in the target rating zone 0f 4.7 to 4.9 of best riders. In my opinion, 2 dollars will make most drivers happy. But if you want to give more feel free. Also, show common human courtesy, say thank you at the end of the ride. Don't sit there like a mushroom. Say, hey... nice weather or something. I will 5 star most all people who are not acting like pigs. Also... be aware. The cheaper Uber X drivers are essentially driving for free at the current Uber rates. So, show them some love.


Hi I think your a little low on your 2.00 estimate most people including myself will tip there waiter 2 to 3 bucks on a 6.00 breakfast and there not burning gas or waring out a car. You are right on the money with X rides in reality at .76 to the car they lose money on every single fare it catches up in a couple years when your car needs replacing and because of the rate you can't put anything back to replace it. If you can't put between .40 and .50 a mile back for maintance, gas and depreciation of value do to the kind of miles you put on your losing money every ride.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

We appreciate the feed back. If you use Uber every day from the same location to the same destination. 

Please ask the driver if he/she wants to be your driver from now on and make a payment arrangement, including tips. 
Driver will be able to accept credit card or cash from you.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> We appreciate the feed back. If you use Uber every day from the same location to the same destination. Please ask the driver if he/she wants to be your driver from now on and make a payment arrangement, including tips. Driver will be able to accept credit card or cash from you.





MoneyUber4 said:


> We appreciate the feed back. If you use Uber every day from the same location to the same destination. Please ask the driver if he/she wants to be your driver from now on and make a payment arrangement, including tips. Driver will be able to accept credit card or cash from you.


 Are you suggesting to jump uber, the one who involves you in this activities?
So immoral, dishonest and low life person you are 
You are like the dog who bites the hand of the one who feed him
Lnao


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ubernice said:


> Are you suggesting to jump uber, the one who involves you in this activities?
> So immoral, dishonest and low life person you are
> You are like the dog who bites the hand of the one who feed him
> Lnao


Yes, We are Independent Contractors. It is our business to make a profit.
You do, what ever you want.

*Low life is what you are doing: "Illegal Business without proper licensing and Insurance".

Drivers pay 20% to 25% as Pax referral fee to Uber. That means; Pax is now the driver's customer. Uber has no risks or expenses but drivers do.

It is the Driver's business not yours or Uber.

Remember: "Independent Contractors" ---- *Drivers have a voice.

Immoral is what Uber does to Drivers: A false sense of security + rip off of junk fees, Safety Ride additional fee + 20% or 25% additional and No Tips.

*Independent Contractors treated as disposable employees. No way. Drivers take back your business. It is your business to make money.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for coming to the forum and talking with us for learning the facts.

I will give you one example and you decide if the driver should be tipped or not:

You drive several minutes to pick up. Wait for pax almost 5 minutes and they come to the car finally. You have no idea where the destination is or how far you are going until trip starts. You can't start trip until all pax are seated and you start moving. And right then you realize it is a minimum fare trip: $4.70 total fare. You go through traffic grind spending another 5-15 minutes.

When you complete this very typical short fare trip, it's been already 20-25 minutes since you were servicing this request.

Of this $4.70, Uber takes $1.70 and remains $3.00.
Of the $3.00, Uber cuts 20% and remains $2.40 for the driver!
Now Uber tells the riders: No need to tip! How come any decent human being think that a driver who just spent 25 minutes on a trip will cover all his expenses and make money with that $2.40 which supposedly includes tip in it!

This is where most people get low ratings: waste a driver's time in a traffic grind, be late, go short distance and not even have the decency to be considerate and tip to make it worth while for the driver to continue driving for profit and not for charity.

Here is another fact you should remember to put things in perspective for why drivers might be rating low: after IRS Standard mileage deduction, I will have to declare losses for 2 years in a row! Uber is engaged in a mission to achieve a complete market domination at the expense of all drivers. And making fares cheaper by claiming "no need to tip" helps that grand objective.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

snitsky said:


> I also know that the Uber company line is that we, as riders, should not tip.


Where have you ever heard the company say that? All I've heard them say is that tipping is optional. Huge difference.

But even if they said that, you as a customer can offer a tip to anyone you want. A company can't forbid a customer from doing that.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Where have you ever heard the company say that? All I've heard them say is that tipping is optional. Huge difference.
> 
> But even if they said that, you as a customer can offer a tip to anyone you want. A company can't forbid a customer from doing that.


Especially uber where to want to keep the relationship as uber-private contractor.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Are you suggesting to jump uber, the one who involves you in this activities?
> So immoral, dishonest and low life person you are
> You are like the dog who bites the hand of the one who feed him
> Lnao


Starving, abused dogs bite.

Besides, what Moneyuber4 suggests is nothing more than a private arrangement between individuals. We're not employees of Uber, remember? There is nothing "immoral", "dishonest", or "low life" about it.

You really should learn to write better if you want to be an effective shill.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

In my opinion, tip $2 for a clean, courteous, timely, safe ride. Doesn't matter how long it is.


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Are you suggesting to jump uber, the one who involves you in this activities?
> So immoral, dishonest and low life person you are
> You are like the dog who bites the hand of the one who feed him
> Lnao


Or maybe he is just giving Uber a taste of there own medicine . For more info on Uber and just exactly how honest they are click on this link or just keep wearing blinders the choice is yours.
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-ne...s-class-action-against-uber-over-tips-n473176


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> 25%? Only in your dreams; uber x is 60 - -80% cheaper than the stinky taxis is case you didn't know it
> Lnao


I said UberX was as little as 25% of taxi fares, not 25% off taxi fares.


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Yes, We are Independent Contractors. It is our business to make a profit.
> You do, what ever you want.
> 
> *Low life is what you are doing: "Illegal Business without proper licensing and Insurance".
> ...


Hi well two wrongs don't make a wright however I FULLY UNDERSTAND WHERE YOUR COMING FROM ON THIS SUBJECT. Unfortunately we're dealing with an immoral and dishonest company in Uber while the concept is great they are completely mismanaging the operation and being very unfair to the drivers. I've seen many comments in hear from people saying if you don't like it quit it's also unfortunate that many take that kind of outlook quiting isn't an answer instead why not chip in and try to change things for the better this could be a really great thing for all three drivers,passangers and Uber if managed properly. For an example on just one of the ways Uber is mismanaging this operation click on this link, this is only one of the ways Uber is basically screwing drivers over.
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-ne...s-class-action-against-uber-over-tips-n473176


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I said UberX was as little as 25% of taxi fares, not 25% off taxi fares.


As a driver I want to thank you for your views on this its to bad some people will read something and totally alter what you actually said I appologize for that persons in ability to take the time to read and understand fully and correctly what you were saying. I want you to know that the majority of us thank you. Here is a link to some news you might find interesting. Hope you have a good day!
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-ne...s-class-action-against-uber-over-tips-n473176


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

volksie said:


> UBER OWES YOU A 20% REFUND on the 200 fares that you thought tips were going to the drivers!
> DEAR RIDERS! DEMAND YOUR 20% REFUND AND SEND A MESSAGE TO UBER THAT IT'S NOT OK TO LIE TO CUSTOMERS!


Uber never said the "tip is included" they said tipping is "not necessary".

Snitsky is one of the many people who like to try this Bullsh!it of putting words in the wrong place to stay ignorant enough to justify not tipping. Excuse and apology not accepted if it took you 200 rides to figure out that you should be tipping.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I think the guy was sincere and it is unfair to jump all over him. He didn't have to say anything in this forum. 

Personally, one thing I specifically remember is that Uber said "everything is included" in the fare. Uber intentionally allowed riders to believe that "everything" included tips.


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Uber never said the "tip is included" they said tipping is "not necessary".
> 
> Snitsky is one of the many people who like to try this Bullsh!it of putting words in the wrong place to stay ignorant enough to justify not tipping. Excuse and apology not accepted if it took you 200 rides to figure out that you should be tipping.


You need to do some researcj


naplestom75 said:


> Uber never said the "tip is included" they said tipping is "not necessary".
> 
> Snitsky is one of the many people who like to try this Bullsh!it of putting words in the wrong place to stay ignorant enough to justify not tipping. Excuse and apology not accepted if it took you 200 rides to figure out that you should be tipping.


You need to do some research in the beginning when Uber requested passangers to enter in a percentage they wanted to tip drivers that is exactly what they were telling people. You should should not only appologize to this person you should do some research in order to know what your talking about!!


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

747 said:


> You need to do some researcj
> 
> You need to do some research in the beginning when Uber requested passangers to enter in a percentage they wanted to tip drivers that is exactly what they were telling people. You should should not only appologize to this person you should do some research in order to know what your talking about!!


How would they be telling people not to tip by asking them to enter the amount that they would like to tip? This post makes no sense.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Uber never said the "tip is included" they said tipping is "not necessary".
> 
> Snitsky is one of the many people who like to try this Bullsh!it of putting words in the wrong place to stay ignorant enough to justify not tipping. Excuse and apology not accepted if it took you 200 rides to figure out that you should be tipping.


It currently says "No Need To Tip"! When I started it said the tip is included.
NEVER has there been an explanation from Uber why there's "No Need To Tip" and I agree with you that A**holes use that vague statement from Uber as an excuse not to tip.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

snitsky said:


> I've taken about 200 rides with Uber since around 2012. On my very first trip, I asked my driver if it was appropriate to tip, and he said, essentially that "No, the tip is counted in your fare." I also know that the Uber company line is that we, as riders, should not tip.
> 
> Out of morbid curiosity, I checked my Uber passenger rating today and found that I was rated a 4.8. NOT a big deal, really, but then I came on these forums to see why I might have been rated lower than a 5 when I've given nothing but 5s to my drivers, and it seems that I've been unknowingly stiffing all of my drivers for the past 3 years, because I've never tipped a single one of them.
> 
> Well, I'm sorry to all the Uber drivers out there who haven't received a tip from me. I will do so in the future. Please ask your company to make it clearer that it's a faux-pas not to do so.


you should complain to uber pax opinion matter to uber.they don't give a crap what we think


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> Uber never said the "tip is included" they said tipping is "not necessary".


Actually, Uber DID used to say "tip is included". They stopped after they got sued for it.


----------

